# Collets for 6" Atlas-Craftsman lathe



## blackfoxsteam (Nov 7, 2013)

I've been chucking milling cutters in a 3-jaw chuck but Tubal Cain disapproves.  In looking at collets, there are a plethora of models/types and I would like advice.  I'm looking at an ER20 collet chuck for 3/16" drawbar.  Can anybody recommend source and/or who to avoid?  Do I need wrench, headstock thread protector? Is there a better type collet chuck for this small lathe?


----------



## Neil K (Nov 8, 2013)

Blackfox:
Are you using your lathe as a mill, i.e. attaching a mill vise to your cross-slide? I would have to agree about not using your three-jaw to hold the cutter; you obviously could but eventually the jaws will lose their gripping capability.  

If you're going to use headstock collets to hold raw stock while you turn the pieces, yes, you'll need a thread protector, assuming the collets are closed by a drawbar thru the spindle. I've been half looking myself for a collet closer for my 6" lathe that closes on the "chuck" side.

Neil


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I am using the cross slide mounted milling vise that was an accessory to the lathe and mounting the milling cutters in the headstock.  Does the thread protector have something to do with the collet chuck and collets?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 8, 2013)

The thread protector serves two purposes.  It protects the exposed spindle threads from damage should a tool or workpiece fall onto the spindle.  It also serves as a jacking device to pry the collet chuck out of the spindle taper.

Let me know if a picture would help

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tjwal (Nov 8, 2013)

What is the spidle thread on your lathe?  Taig has a collet chuck that screws on a 3/4-16 thread. Sherline uses the same thread so they might have something as well.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 8, 2013)

My spindle thread is 1 3/4" x 8.  Much larger than found on a 6" Atlas.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Nov 9, 2013)

My 6" Atlas Craftsman lathe has a 1" by 10tpi spindle.  Any advice on ER20 versus 5C or other type chuck collets?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 9, 2013)

There are various collet chucks that will fit lathe spindles.  I'm not familiar with the spindle taper (if there is one) on your lathe.  From my limited experience you will get best performance with a chuck that has a shank that slides into your lathe spindle.  This gives the least amount of overhang but requires a drawbar to hold it in the taper.  The drawbar will limit your ability to put long pieces of stock through the collet and lathe spindle.

Differences in ER, 5C, 3C collet chucks include the size range you can accomodate as well as finding a chuck that will fit your lathe.

Hopefully, someone knowledgeable about your lathe will chime in.  

A good collet chuck is a great piece of tooling to have

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bobm985 (Nov 10, 2013)

A 3C or 5C adaptor will hang out several inches from the spindle on a 6" Atlas.  MT2 collets are fairly inexpensive, and need a 3/8-16 drawbar.  There are also MT2 to ER20 and ER25 collet adaptors available that use the same drawbar.  MT2 collets were used by Atlas and sold with the milling attachment.  I have used both MT2 and ER25 collets for milling and workholding with no problems.  At milling speeds, a short piece of 1" ID aluminum tubing makes a good thread protector.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## blackfoxsteam (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks very much for support of a rookie. I have the 3/8 by 16tpi drawbar that came with the lathe and, based on inputs, will get an ER20 chuck and collet set.  I don't need a milling bit larger than 0.5" so don't need the ER25.  I'll also get a 1" by 10tpi thread protector.

But what about the other end?  Tubalcain talks about Aloris quick change tool posts.  I have the lantern style and so far have had good luck with it.  What size tool post would fit a 6" lathe?


----------



## Neil K (Nov 10, 2013)

BFS:

I have a quick-change tool post from A2Z. It's worked out just fine. Little Machine Shop also carries one. The QCTP is set up for 1/4" tooling and I use tools that have inserts for ease of use (TCMM if I remember correctly). I also have several holders for 3/8" dia boring bars. The QCTP handles everything I do on my 6" lathe...any larger tooling would be an overkill for the machine.

Of interest, I still occasionally find there are times I really need the old lantern tool post, so don't dispose if it!

Neil


----------



## ron2 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the 6" Atlas-Craftsman lathe, as well as a South Bend 9A, which came with a set of 5C collets and a collet closer. So I'm fortunate in not needing collets for the 6" lathe. I used this lathe for over 30 years,before getting the South Bend. So I am still interested in all things pertaining to the 6". I was just about to install 1" riser blocks on the head and tail stock, when I bought the 9"South Bend. There is 
a 6" Craftsman lathe  group on yahoo. There is a lot of information in the files section for free downloading, but I'm afraid the site is not very active.  ron2


----------

